# Lets Talk Yaks



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Still considering a Yak for the Spring.

Strongly leaning toward a Tarpon 140, yet the reviews point out a few weaknesses including the front access cover and issues dealing with placement and types of rod holders.

The review I read is here: http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/ri_fishing_kayak_view.asp?Fishing_Kayaks=4

Is there a better bet than this Yak for the $$? .. I would want one with a rudder I think.

I also have concerns about securing my gear in the event of a spill which I sure is a not "if", but "when" event.

How many of you Yakkers actually go out in the Ocean? I am curious about that as well.

Thanks for helping the ignorant.

Oh yea .. we need a Yak Demo this Spring for the non-paddlers here. We bring the beer, you get to laugh when we fall off the Yak.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Go to ruthlessfishing.com and click on the link "Kayak Fishing" to see Cory's Tarpon 140. His is decked out for fishing. And it has a rudder because it has such a flat bottom. His has plenty of rod holders including one for a fly rod. Good hunting.
Oops, forgot your other question. I take my WS Ripper (8 footer, Tarpon family of yaks) out in the ocean cause I like to surf it. On smaller surf days, I have a small cooler with two rod holders attached bungeed into the tankwell. I only fish when the surf is smaller and the wind direction does not have a "W" in it. I was out on the river last Saturday cause the water temps are pretty brutal right now.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Only prob with the Tarpon series is that you might have a problem stowing your catch. I have been looking at them too. I plan on getting a SOT. Looking to get an Ocean Kayak Prowler 15.


Nevermind, was thinking PUNGO. Tarpon's cool.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Ocean Kayak is rigging some of their models for fishing.
Ocean Kayak's angler models


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Al, get either of these ones. You can go solo or tandem. If you need a partner, HC56 wouldn't mind being a guy from behind.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Crawfish,

There is give and take with getting a tandem. You'll gain more space and ability to take someone with you, but you will lose control and mobility. I did paddle the yak(first picture) in jamaica and it was pretty hard to manuver. 

Prowler is a nice yak. Depending on your weight and height you should take a look at the 13 feet and 15 feet ones. I've been thinking about a yak for couple years but I live too far from the bay to justify my investment. I will be getting a canoe this spring for lake and rivers near home. Large mouth!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Al, get either of these ones. You can go solo or tandem. If you need a partner, HC56 wouldn't mind being a guy from behind.



only thing I want behind me is stringer full of feesh and a cooler with sum fine beverages.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Lets talk*

drunks on Yaks.  Al, you better buy a real boat or keep your @ss on the beach!   ....Tightlines










Oh damn, there go's the BudLight....ROFLMAO


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> only thing I want behind me is stringer full of feesh and a cooler with sum fine beverages.



Man I am not sure you want a stringer full of fish behind you on that thing. That is unless you want jaws to drag you a few clicks!!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Kayak Fishing*

HighCap, Ocean kayak prowler 15' or the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 140 should work best for you. Also Wilderness Systems is coming out with a Tarpon 160 with the same deck/tankwell as the 140 for 2005. (rated 500lb max load.)

As far as going out in the Ocean I have not yet but I know of several that do. Most that do look for a day with small surf to launch through.

As far as mounts for rod holders, The wilderness Systems mold a rectangular area that is made for the Scottys rod holders and Ocean Kayak mold will mount the Scottys or the Ram rod holders.

If you wait til May to buy Wild river outfitters has a DEMO day and they have 30-50 kayaks in the water that day for everbody that wants to try them out. Then after the demo tell them you want to buy and they will give you 10% off regular price. You'll save 20 to 50 dollars off the every day price.

Lastly, there will be a kayak fishing meeting on 
2-09-05 at 7:00pm at Oceans East. This meeting is open to all kayak and canoe fisherman and there should be room for anyone that is thinking about doing this type of fishing.


Robert


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

That demo day sounds like the ticket. I remember you mentioned that in a earlier thread so thanks for reminding me.

Any lazy ass ever put an electric trolling motor on a Yak?

I used to own a Pieroux (prounouced Pee-Row) in TX that had an electric Minn-Kita trolling motor that ran well all day long, with a paddle of course if it crapped out.

I'm not lazy (well, maybe a little) but I would like to have enough energy to fish after all that paddling.

That is, of course until I get bug guns like the Hulk from paddlin!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Highcap, if you look on kayakfishing.com you might find some sort of mount. But really If you remember me from the Spade trip I'm not in very great shape.

The tipical kayak fishing trip to CBBT. We launch one block east of Alexanders on the bay. We then paddle out to about 100 yards short of the small boat channel. Point A to point B .7 mile. We go out in teams so every one has a partner. On a strong out going tide the paddling can get a little tough. As a team you take a break if you need to. Or as a team you might decide to start fishing closer to the shore. but usally the paddle is not to bad and the more trips you make the easier it gets. Once there if you need to rest just drop anchor and fish for awhile. if you still fill good then just start drifting and start fishing. From that point groups will start spreding out along the spand and when they find the fish we try to pass the word to the other yakers. Also once on site you might split up and team up with someone else. Alot of trips to CBBT in the fall start between 5p & 8p and will last 3 to 5 hours so you may end up leaving with someone other then who you paddled out with.
Its always nice to come in with another person and everyone helps one another load thier kayaks and gear.
During the fall striper season we do not go out on weekends very often do to all the power boats.
ALso if you are intrested if fly fishing several of the yakfisherman take a fly rod out as a second rod.
I still love surf fishing for drum at sandbridge but for the rest of the year I have learned more about fishing from the kayak than from the pier.

Robert


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Hat80, thanks for that great picture. I hate it when the wave is breaking right and I'm going left


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*That photo...*

just convinced me stay in the bay!  

Now I do like to bodyboard, and believe me that is a sight, but I can do it fairly well for an old fart, but I will skip the Yak surfing!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Bob,*

I'm sure you'll do just fine.  With that said, the Gods of the sea will have their way with Al's skinny little @ss!  We'll need to re-name him Sharkbait after this. LOL.....Tightlines


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

We have officially started the Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association. You can get up to date on the website www.ruthlessfishing.com. WE will also have a booth at the CCA FIshing Show in Virginia Beach. Several members will have fully rigged kayaks there to look at. Wilderness Systems will be there also.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have the Tarpon 120 all rigged up, 4 of us got them all together @ the same time and they gave us quite the discount. My oher bud got the 140 and in the Ocean its just to big in the bigger surf, the back end always wants to come around. He now wishes he go the 120. And his 140 is for sale. If you just gonna use it in the bay or sound than length is better but in the Ocean it can hinder ya. Sometimes I will fish from it sometimes I de-rig it and play in the surf. The 120 handles big big surf well got some amazing rides last year that seemed to go on forever. One of the best additions I have added to it are the thigh straps, they give ya great turning ability by leaning and planting the paddle. I use mine mainly in the Ocean the the handeling the surf to me was a main factor in buying the 120... Hope this helps.... JAM


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

I also have the T120 and love it, I would recomend that you take your time when rigging and determine exactly where to place your rod holders and other equipment where it does not hinder your paddling style. there is no set place that is correct for everyone and once you drill a hole there is no going back  I put my rod holder on my milk crate untill I could determine the best place where it would not hinder my paddling...see picture below.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I would wait for the new tarpon 160tw before you settle on a kayak. The Tarpon tupperware hatches are the best sealing of any kayak. The hatches you heard that were leaking, were the big hatches on the old 160, they have been replaced with the tupperware hatches.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO the 160 would be usless in the ocean you would not be able to control it... The 140 is a bear to handle in the surf.. With the 120 being just right ...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The 160 is not useless in the surf. Getting turned in the surf is a result of the paddler not the boat. The key is preventing getting turned in the first place. In shorter boats it is easier to over come this, but if you have to cover lots of water and have to deal with chop, the longer boats are better.
Several of us fish here in Virginia Beach with 14 and 15 foot kayaks. With little practice you can master the surf even in 18-foot boats (Touring kayakers do this all of thetime.)

PS. i have a T120 also, it is a good boat but not for guys over 200-pounds.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Right on the longer ones are way better for the bay and what not. I stay in the Ocean around Diamond Shoals, and off the point in Buxton don't think ya want to be there in a 16 foot yak. I can be done no doubt, I got the 12 because I wanted to play in the big surf as well as fish from it had a blast love it... JAM


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

the fear of tipping is a healthy emotion, it will keep you in safe mode. My first launch was at owl creek, then lynnhaven, and then to hrbt with chad hoover who has many years under his belt. from there, everywhere else. take it slow, wear a good pfd, go with a group, and be a defensive paddler, always make your presence known to boaters. dont think they can see you , make sure they see you.
i have a tarpon 140 with a rudder, it helps in positioning and steering. i have two rod holders placed behind my seat angled away from the center of the yak. i can troll two rods or cast from the side with the rod i took from the holder. i had a scotty in front but i put a fishfinder there instead. everything is tied down. 
nothing better than croaker hitting two rods at the same time when you are anchored up sipping a beer. GOD!!!!!!!! I CANT WAIT TILL SPRING.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Man O Man I Cant Wait Till Spring!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Come On Spring


----------

